# Quality of 1Fast400 brand name supplements?



## aussiebeef (Nov 21, 2004)

Can anyone give me any feedback; are they worth buying?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

i heared a lot of positive shit about that "store" a lot of guys in here buy their products but i have never had any....


----------



## Du (Nov 21, 2004)

Its good stuff, rest assured.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 21, 2004)

I suppose you are refering to their bulk powder and such? They don't produce the products, just package, sell, and ship. I buy raw powders like ALCAR, Taurine, Caffeine, etc. from them. Products like this are either what they say they are or they are not. There is no superior grade caffeine, for example. I can't speak on their PH/PS stuff, though.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

check out vpx man


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2004)

They are a sponser of the board. Mike is the best out there bar none!


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 21, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> check out vpx man


Only if you want to pay five times the price for the same thing.


----------



## Du (Nov 21, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Only if you want to pay five times the price for the same thing.


If you wanna pay for VPX, then you might as well go for gear.


----------



## liljojo4711 (Nov 21, 2004)

i have been using them for about 3 months (4-5 orders) and they are great every time


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

they sure are wesome man!!! I trust in them everytime, yes they are expensive but you can ship around for good pricec, good people i promise man their shit works for real man


----------



## aussiebeef (Nov 21, 2004)

*Wrong question, maybe*

Sorry, my question wasn't refering to the quality of supplements from 1Fast400, but the quality of 1Fast400 the brand name supplements.
Shit, I myself don't know if that sounds correct!!!


----------



## Du (Nov 21, 2004)

aussiebeef said:
			
		

> Sorry, my question wasn't refering to the quality of supplements from 1Fast400, but the quality of 1Fast400 the brand name supplements.
> Shit, I myself don't know if that sounds correct!!!


Youre talking about this, right? http://www.bulknutrition.com/?manufacturers_id=18

Not the store itself?


----------



## aussiebeef (Nov 21, 2004)

*Spot on, mate!!*



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Youre talking about this, right? http://www.bulknutrition.com/?manufacturers_id=18
> 
> Not the store itself?


Exactly  !!


----------



## aussiebeef (Nov 22, 2004)

*Anyone?*


----------



## Vieope (Nov 22, 2004)

_Feeling sleepy? 
You could be more specific and start another thread about some product. They are green and black, like old computer systems. They must be good. _


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Aussie I have used their own brand and never had a problem...I have only used the caffeine, but it worked good.


----------



## aussiebeef (Nov 22, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Hey Aussie I have used their own brand and never had a problem...I have only used the caffeine, but it worked good.


Cheers mate. 

Thanks for the feedback. 

I'm specifically thinking of buying 1FAST400's ZMA and R-ALA.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 22, 2004)

aussiebeef said:
			
		

> Cheers mate.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I'm specifically thinking of buying 1FAST400's ZMA and R-ALA.


the quality will be fine.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 22, 2004)

I trust 1fast400's brand more than other shit like VPX.


----------



## aussiebeef (Nov 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks fellas  

I'll place an order ASAP.


----------

